# MMI issue



## fukeenTDI (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I've got a 07 A6 Avant with an MMI problem. 
The washer fluid line cracked in the hatch and the 
fluid leaked all over the BOSE amp and the MMI unit. 
It's a stupid design in my opinion that Audi made :banghead:
Nevertheless I replaced the MMI unit, and then the amp too. 
Finally got it to work, but I'm stuck with a problem. 

The only speakers that work are the tweeters on the driver side. 
Speakers on the passenger side don't work at all :screwy:

Can somebody point me in a direction to resolve this problem?


----------



## fukeenTDI (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody???


----------



## Lurchalicious (Oct 12, 2008)

Perhaps you solved your issue - but otherwise; You will need to take the car to a dealer and have the MMI re-programmed to accept the new components you put in place of the bad ones - even though they are the same parts/ have the even have the same part numbers. The amp and MMI you installed came from another car and there are "handshake" issues with the software that controls them because they are encoded for a unique VIN, just like your burned amp and MMI K-box are encoded for your unique VIN. Its a theft deterrent system/ DRM by Audi. 

Others have stated it takes usually about 10 min and they will charge you an hour of mechanical labor, about 145 USD or so it seems. Its lame but its the real only way to get full functionality back out of your MMI.


----------

